# Peptide stack that mimics the effects of GH...



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Running GH has been one of the best compounds I've tried, for fat loss and general recomping, exceeding my expectations, as well as the likes of Tren, by a long shot.

But, it's coming to that point where I'm having to evaluate the future of my GH use, due to cost.

I've read a fair few documents on peptides, including @Pscarb's beginner's guide, but am still left fairly overwhelmed by all the different peptides out there, the method of their actions, what peptide provides what result, which are best to stack together and why, etc.

So, I figured I'd just ask...

If wanting the benefits of GH -- including fat loss, muscle growth / fullness, vascularity, joint / hair / skin rejuvenation / healing, etc -- is there a peptide stack that can provide these results, without going the whole 191 amino acid route? If so, which peptides would you recommend, what dose(s), what administration protocol, and why?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

GHRP-2 & Mod GRF 1-29 (1mcg per KG of bodyweight)

3-5x a day


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

if you read his begginers guide you would know what peptides and dosages


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

I would suggest you read @Pscarb guide.

http://www.teampscarb.co.uk/index.php/the-very-basic-guide-to-ghrpghrh-peptides/

I run ghrp2 and mod grf 4 times a day at 100mcg each.

Come monday i will be doing 2iu hgh 10mins after the first and last shot before bed. (total 4iu ED)


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

ghrp- 6 if you want increased hunger but if not then ghrp-2 then get a ghrh which is the modgrf1-29 no dac , with dac causes a gh bleed which is for a female gh release so get no dac causes pulses , ghrp and a ghrh amplify each other when combined but by more than double the effect of one alone,

1mcg per kilo but its very tricky so just do 100mcg 3 times aday of each peptide , atleast 3 hours apart


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

You say you have read my guide but then the questions you ask are all answered in detail in my guide?? Best advice is read it again


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Many thanks for the replies.



Pscarb said:


> You say you have read my guide but then the questions you ask are all answered in detail in my guide?? Best advice is read it again


I will read the guide again, but I am almost certain that only 5 peptides are discussed in the guide. On one popular website I know of, there are at least 23 peptides available for purchase, hence the questions. I'm not knocking your guide -- as you, yourself, say it's "very basic" -- just making a point.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The peptides discussed in the guide are the only peptides that release natural GH and you are asking about peptides that mimic GH

Maybe you name the peptides other than the ones mentioned in the guide so we can answer instead of use trying guess what your on about


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> The peptides discussed in the guide are the only peptides that release natural GH and you are asking about peptides that mimic GH
> 
> Maybe you name the peptides other than the ones mentioned in the guide so we can answer instead of use trying guess what your on about


Thinking out loud; instead of running peptides on their own (AAS aside) -- without GH -- would it perhaps be more beneficial to drop the dose of Hygetropin Black Top GH from 5iu ED to 2.5iu ED, administered in the morning, before meal one, then administer something like GHRP-2 and Mod GRF 1-29 @ 100mcg before bed (or PWO, if training before bed)? The idea being to reduce injection frequency, and get the best bang for the buck out of all three compounds.

I've always understood that it's best not to administer synthetic GH before bed, as it would disrupt the body's own release of GH during sleep, so administering peptides that amplify the body's endogenous GH pulse throughout the night, and supplying the body with synthetic GH in the morning -- when endogenous GH isn't being produced, or at least isn't as prevalent -- in theory, makes better sense to me.

I await your constructive onslaught, dear Sir.


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Another thing I was wondering; if using the above protocol (and only administering GHRP-2 and Mod GRF 1-29 once per day, before bed), would you administer them at the total dose you'd use if pinning 3-5 times per day? So 300-500mcg of each in one shot. Or would you administer them at the single dose you'd use if pinning 3-5 times per day? E.g., 100mcg each.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dark Prowler said:


> Thinking out loud; instead of running peptides on their own (AAS aside) -- without GH -- would it perhaps be more beneficial to drop the dose of Hygetropin Black Top GH from 5iu ED to 2.5iu ED, administered in the morning, before meal one, then administer something like GHRP-2 and Mod GRF 1-29 @ 100mcg before bed (or PWO, if training before bed)? The idea being to reduce injection frequency, and get the best bang for the buck out of all three compounds.
> 
> I've always understood that it's best not to administer synthetic GH before bed, as it would disrupt the body's own release of GH during sleep, so administering peptides that amplify the body's endogenous GH pulse throughout the night, and supplying the body with synthetic GH in the morning -- when endogenous GH isn't being produced, or at least isn't as prevalent -- in theory, makes better sense to me.
> 
> I await your constructive onslaught, dear Sir.


you will get less results if you try and make it a cheap way to use, so your results will be compromised.

it is a myth that using GH before bed will effect natural growth anymore than if you used it in the morning, your body does not know what time it is......



Dark Prowler said:


> Another thing I was wondering; if using the above protocol (and only administering GHRP-2 and Mod GRF 1-29 once per day, before bed), would you administer them at the total dose you'd use if pinning 3-5 times per day? So 300-500mcg of each in one shot. Or would you administer them at the single dose you'd use if pinning 3-5 times per day? E.g., 100mcg each.


pinning a daily dose in one shot will give you more of a pulse than a single saturation dose shot but you would not get anywhere near 3 r 5x the pulse as it is a diminishing return hence the term saturation dose, with peptides it is about frequency not dose.

if you want to cut down your GH use then do and just stick with 3 x peptides per day, following one of those peptides shots with a injection of GH


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> you will get less results if you try and make it a cheap way to use, so your results will be compromised.
> 
> it is a myth that using GH before bed will effect natural growth anymore than if you used it in the morning, your body does not know what time it is......


Sure, but I was thinking the body would at least know when you've gone to sleep, and when you've woken up.

Is it also a myth that jabbing GH in the morning, before cardio and breakfast, results in more fat loss?



Pscarb said:


> pinning a daily dose in one shot will give you more of a pulse than a single saturation dose shot but you would not get anywhere near 3 r 5x the pulse as it is a diminishing return hence the term saturation dose, with peptides it is about frequency not dose.
> 
> if you want to cut down your GH use then do and just stick with 3 x peptides per day, following one of those peptides shots with a injection of GH


OK, makes sense. So if jabbing GH in the morning, peptides first, then GH afterwards. How long after jabbing the peptides should the GH be administered?

Trying to figure out how to fit in that second peptide shot during the day. Before breakfast and before bed are fine. Could the second peptide shot also be in the evening, so long as I leave 2-3hrs between that jab and the jab before bed? Or would this also give me more of a pulse than a saturation dose, being that they'd be comparatively close together?

Also, probably impossible to say, so at the risk of asking a stupid question; if I dropped my GH from 5iu to 2.5iu ED, and jabbed it after administering the peptides, would GHRP-2 and Mod GRF 1-29 -- in conjunction with the lower dose of GH -- provide me with more GH than if I were to jab the Hygetropin @ 5iu on its own?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dark Prowler said:


> Sure, but I was thinking the body would at least know when you've gone to sleep, and when you've woken up.


of course the body knows this, what i mean is that no matter when you use synthetic GH your own will be compromised at some point, your body does not simply think "thats fine if he uses GH before bed time then it won't effect natural production"



Dark Prowler said:


> Is it also a myth that jabbing GH in the morning, before cardio and breakfast, results in more fat loss?


no but this would happen anytime of the day, as GH releases FFA's (Fatty Free Acid) into the blood stream these can be used to provide energy for the cardio session, this would also happen if you took the GH later in the day.



Dark Prowler said:


> OK, makes sense. So if jabbing GH in the morning, peptides first, then GH afterwards. How long after jabbing the peptides should the GH be administered?


10-15min



Dark Prowler said:


> Trying to figure out how to fit in that second peptide shot during the day. Before breakfast and before bed are fine. Could the second peptide shot also be in the evening, so long as I leave 2-3hrs between that jab and the jab before bed? Or would this also give me more of a pulse than a saturation dose, being that they'd be comparatively close together?


the rise and fall of the GH release is around 2hrs if you leave it 3hrs then you will be fine, you get no extra benefit if you leave it 3hrs or 10hrs it does not work that way.



Dark Prowler said:


> Also, probably impossible to say, so at the risk of asking a stupid question; if I dropped my GH from 5iu to 2.5iu ED, and jabbed it after administering the peptides, would GHRP-2 and Mod GRF 1-29 -- in conjunction with the lower dose of GH -- provide me with more GH than if I were to jab the Hygetropin @ 5iu on its own?


if you are using clinical grade peptides you would have to inject them at saturation dose 3 x day along with the 2.5iu of GH to have more GH in total.


----------

